# Need Someone to Print My DTG Order



## traeso (Apr 13, 2011)

My Sprint just quit on me, and I have 2 print jobs pending, total about 350 colored shirts. I have some of them already, and many of those are pretreated. I'm looking for someone in So Cal who would be interested in printing the order for me. Please PM me, and we can discuss the details.

Thanks.


----------



## ShirtSquare (Mar 25, 2013)

check the referrals and recommendations section, you should find someone


----------



## traeso (Apr 13, 2011)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

ShirtSquare said:


> check the referrals and recommendations section, you should find someone




PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


_


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## traeso (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who replied. We found someone to do the work, the order is being printed now.


----------

